# front leg shake



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

so my puppy is 11 weeks old....I have noticed since I picked him up from the breeder 2 weeks ago that when he sits with his butt down on the ground and both front legs standing straight....

well his butt will usuallu sit toone side so his weight isnt distributed ..so one of his front legs will lock out and the other will have the knee slightly bent....the one that slightly bends shakes ...whichever side hes leaning away from.

is this normal? just not balanced?

thanks.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Hmm my girl did the same thing when she was knuckling....could be that. Check these threads out
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/38296-um-questions-please-help.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/38634-question-about-pup.html


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 28, 2011)

thank you....i had seen knuckling and i just assumed it was something totally different lol

thanks again


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

rodrigo said:


> thank you....i had seen knuckling and i just assumed it was something totally different lol
> 
> thanks again


Just make sure you follow the advice in those threads on proper nutrition and ways for him to recover  post up a picture just so we can be certain that's what it is.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sounds like the on set of knuckling but I have had pups do that and they were fine. The legs and ligaments are growing and they need time to fully control their body and grow. I would not worry and watch for knuckling, don't treat until you know it is knuckling.


----------

